# warm up round 2, Italy 78 : China 55



## zhaomi (Apr 19, 2006)

report include roster, statistics
not a formal game, just for practice

Battuta la Cina 78-55 
L'Italia vince il Torneo dell'Adriatico 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

02/07/2006:
Porto San Giorgio. L’Italia batte la Cina 78- 55 nella serata conclusiva del Torneo dell’Adriatico e con nove vittorie su nove partite chiude il primo periodo di preparazione al Campionato del Mondo che inizierà il 19 agosto in Giappone. L’Italia tornerà a radunarsi il 6 luglio a Bormio (Sondrio).
E’ stata la classica partita dai due volti: primo quarto pessimo e poi una crescita progressiva. “Sono contento per la reazione della squadra –spiega Carlo Recalcati- Abbiamo lavorato per 22 giorni insieme e mi aspettavo un calo. Anche perché oggi pomeriggio ho comunicato chi continuerà la preparazione a Bormio per il Mondiale. Era legittimo che ci potesse essere un rilassamento sia tra chi è stato scelto, sia tra chi è stato tornerà a casa. La squadra si è ritrovata e che tutti abbiamo dato il proprio contributo, anche chi va a casa. Sinonimo questo di professionalità e grande attaccamento alla maglia azzurra”.
Inizio da dimenticare: 4-15 in otto minuti, mentre Zhizhi Wang mette a segno tre triple su quattro tentativi. Le percentuali dell’Italia sono disastrose: 15 per cento con 3/13 da due e 0/7 da tre. La Cina con la media del 60 per cento. 
Entrano Pecile e Cavaliero: le due guardie mettono ordine nel gioco offensivo, ed aumentano la pressione difensiva. L’Italia comincia a spingere e a segnare: 10-15 a fine primo quarto e poi con Michelori, che ha la grinta giusta per affrontare i lunghi cinesi, l’Italia rientra in partita. 
La Cina rispetto alla gara di una settimana fa, a Osimo, dove l’Italia ha vinto 85-80, è atleticamente più reattiva. Ha assorbito il fuso orario ed è molto più vicina al suo livello tecnico-agonistico reale. In attesa che rientri il divino Yao Ming dall’infortunio, Zhizhi Wang è il faro della squadra che mette in crisi l’Italia sottocanestro e con le sue triple (19 punti finali per lui). Proprio Wang con una schiacciata in contropiede sigla il break di 0-9 (32-41 al 25’) che riporta avanti la Cina: l’Italia subisce la fisicità dei cinesi e non riesce ad esprimersi compiutamente. Ma per stasera può bastare. La difesa italiana riprende a macinare: Di Bella recupera due palloni consecutivi e lancia per due volte con successo Maresca in contropiede. Poi di nuovo Fabio si butta nella difesa cinese e ne emerge segnando in avvitamento (40-41 al 26’). 
Giuliano Maresca è di casa a Porto San Giorgio, dove ha conquistato la promozione in serie A con la Premiata Montegranaro, sue le due triple consecutive che danno il primo vantaggio all’Italia: 52-47 al 30’. L’Italia cresce e prende in mano l’inerzia del gioco. La Cina è stanca: cede al passo di Michelori, Fantoni e Malaventura che insieme portano l’Italia dodici punti avanti (60-48 al 33’). C’è spazio ancora per le triple di Maresca e di Fantoni, mentre Michelori domina sotto canestro. Il coach della Nazionale cinese, il lituano Jonas Kazlauskas, richiama in panchina Zhizhi Wang: la Cina ha ammainato la bandiera, la gara è praticamente finita.
Nel pomeriggio Carlo Recalcati ha scelto i giocatori da portare a Bormio per il secondo periodo di preparazione. Dal 9 luglio si ritroveranno quindi a Bormio: Fabio Di Bella, Andrea Pecile, Daniele Cavaliero, Giorgio Boscagin, Angelo Gigli (dal 6 luglio), Andrea Michelori, Christian Di Giuliomaria e Luca Garri che si aggiungeranno Jacopo Giochetti, Valerio Spinelli, Marco Mordente, Gianluca Basile, Marco Belinelli, Stefano Mancinelli, Denis Marconato, Richard Mason Rocca, Alessandro Cittadini e Matteo Soragna a Bormio già dal 6 luglio. 


ITALIA-CINA 78-55 (10-15, 28-29, 52-48)
Italia. Cavaliero 2 (0/1, 0/4), Maresca 19 (0/2, 1/3), Di Giuliomaria 3 (0/2, 1/3), Brkic (0/3, 0/3), Pecile 6 (1/4, 0/2), Garri 5 (1/3, 0/1), Boscagin 2 (0/4 da tre), Fantoni 11 (3/4, 1/1), Michelori 14 (5/8, 0/1), Di Bella 7 (2/8, 1/1), Malaventura 7 (2/3, 1/3), Crosariol 2 (1/2). Allenatore Carlo Recalcati.
Cina. Sun (0/1 da tre), Liu 2 (1/3, 0/1), Wang (0/1, 0/2), Zhu 1 (0/2 da tre), Chen 3 (1/2 da tre), Yi 6 (3/6), Mo 2 (1/1, 0/2), Zhang 4 (1/2), Wang 19 (3/8, 4/6), Du 9 (0/1, 3/4), Gong (1/2, 1/1), Zhang 3. Allenatore: Jonas Kazlauskas
Arbitri: Ramilli, Tullio e Khiba
Note: Tecnico a Wang per simulazione (13-18 al 12’)
5 Falli: Yi (63-50 al 34’)
Tiri: T2 Ita 17/40, Cin 10/24; T3 Ita 8/28, Cin 9/21; TL Ita 29/27, Cin 8/17. Rimbalzi: Ita 40 (Michelori 7), Cin 35 (Liu e Yi 6); Assist: Ita 4, Cin 1.
Parziali: 5’ 2-10; 15’ 20-25; 25’ 32-41, 35’ 66-51.


Torneo dell’Adriatico
Prima giornata
Italia-Giappone 82-63
Francia-Cina 71-61

Seconda giornata
Italia-Francia 94-88
Cina-Giappone 

Terza giornata 
Francia-Giappone 82-63
Italia-Cina 78-55

Classifica 
Italia 6
Francia 4
Cina 2 
Giappone 0

Ufficio Stampa FIP


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

english please


----------



## belgian (Feb 21, 2004)

China should play with this team

C - Sun Mingming 7-9
PF - Yao Ming 7-6
SF - Yi Jianlian 7-0
SG - Wang Zhizhi 7-0
PG - Sun Yue 6-9

Then they would be the tallest team ever !!!


----------



## zhaomi (Apr 19, 2006)

this is the real chinese team tallest 5 in the future:

C Yao Ming 7-6
PF Yi JianLian 7-0
SF Du Feng 6-10
SG Zhu FangYu 6-7
PG Sun Yue 6-9


----------

